# Newbie @ a Train Show



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

Greetings all,

This is my first post. I'm thinking of getting into the hobby. I've done some Youtube/Google research. I've watched hours of videos and visited many websites. 

Ordered and received a few books:
Building a Model Railroad Step by Step, 2nd Edition
N Scale Railroading: Getting Started in the Hobby

Visited two stores in person:
http://www.arniesmodeltrains.com/
https://www.thewhistlestop.com/

I live in Southern California. There is a train show coming to town this month:

http://bigtrainshow.com/

I have yet to buy anything for the hobby. Because of space, I'm going N Scale. I'm debating KATO Unitrack vs. Atlas Flex Track. 

Any recommendations / suggestions on purchasing at a Train Show vs. on the web vs. in a store?

On the web it looks like the best prices can be found at:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/default.asp

I'd appreciate any replies,

Thanx


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

First of all, Welcome to MTF! Glad to have you here.

Try here: http://www.hobbylinc.com/model-trains

They seems to be a lot less, and have a good selection.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Flex track! Its soo much more... well... Flexible!

With the uni track you're locked into the shapes you can make with their system, You can make all sorts of different curves and shapes with the flex. Placement can be tighter.

as for where to purchase, i would say wherever you find a good price. modeltrainstuff.com is okay. i get a lot of used stuff off ebay. much cheaper usually.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Unitrack does limit what you can do but it does eliminate the need for solder and/or buss wires if that's something you want to avoid. If you go on Kato's website there are a number of Unitrack layouts you can model. N scale Unitrack seems more popular than HO scale but I suppose that's because of the small size of N scale tracks. Good luck and welcome to the hobby.

I have been very happy dealing with Trainworld.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello and Welcome!

Sounds like you're off to a great start -- doing some research and acquiring knowledge before running out and spending money. A very good way to avoid costly mistakes!

Model Train Stuff is a great place to buy -- they are definitely my go-to supplier. However, there are many other suppliers, and it pays to shop around. William K. Walthers (www.walthers.com) is the largest distributor in North America. With some notable exceptions (Horizon Hobbies products like Atherarn Trains and McHenry couplers, and Exactrail products), they list most of what is available for sale. They always list MSRP, but they do have sales, and are an invaluable resource. For some others:
Trainworld
Wholesale Trains (though check shipping charges before buying)
Micromark (specialized hobby / modeling tools)
Scale Hobbyist (paints and scrathbuilding supplies)
I'm sure others will add to the list.

As far as the train show vs. Internet question, well, train shows are not my first choice of places to buy, as there can be a lot of dirt to sift to find the diamonds. Go with a shopping list, and know what something is worth when you go in. In spite of it's name, it doesn't look like the Big Train show is really big -- their list of exhibitors doesn't include any of the major manufacturers. Probably still worth going, though. Attend some of the clinics -- they're a great way to get hands-on experience with an expert to guide you.

Good luck to you, and don't be afraid to ask questions. The only dumb one is the one you don't ask!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely go with Flex track. Any of the track systems
where the track comes mounted on a roadbed is going to
lock you into that makers products since they seldom
'mate' well with other makes. Flex track lets you build
a layout to your design rather that be limited to what
the maker offers. It comes in 3 foot sections and will
bend to the curve you want. It is compatible with turnouts
and crossings of various makers giving you wide choices
for your layout.

Train show shopping can be very enjoyable but you
want to be careful about it. You would be perfectly
safe to buy used cars. The things to look for are
'add on' details (as opposed to cast on), Kadee couplers installed, and to a lesser
degree, use of metal wheels. These cars will sell
at train shows for 5 to 10.00 each.

You can buy many of the same cars without Kadee
couplers and metal wheels for 2 to 4.00. It is easy
to convert couplers and wheels. That is a enjoyable
part of the hobby. Any car you buy cheap is going
to work fine on your layout after you make upgrades
to it. Weathering can make a toy like car look like
a very expensive one.

Until you become more familiar with locomotives you
would be advised to simply shop and look at what is available,
but not buy this time. 

Most train shows do have 
test tracks available for you to try what you like.

You also need to know whether you plan to go with
DCC since that would enter into your 'buy or not'
loco decisions. Another factor, the radius of your
curves would dictate possible limits on whether
you could run a large steamer or diesel. For starters
don't consider anything but a diesel with 2 4-wheel
trucks, but ask if it has all wheel power pickup and both
trucks are geared to the motor. You don't want one
with rubber band drive or only one powered truck.

Many, if not all, of the vendors at a train show are
dealers from the area. If you see a loco that you
think you would like, get a card from the vendor so
you could call him at a later date. That way you
could get advice on the loco's value.

You will find track and turnouts offered. Make sure
any you buy has nickle/silver rails.

There usually is a wide array of buildings. Most are
desirable and safe to buy.

As some vendors are want to say, "I'm not married to
this stuff, so make any offer". They are saying, just
because the sign says 10.00 a car, the price is
negotiable, especially if you buy several.

You will see cartons of cars on the tables, but there
are many more in cartons UNDER the tables. Look
at these also.

Take your time and ask questions. There are usually
operating layouts. These are modular layouts built
by clubs in the area. You might talk to the members
and get an invitation to a club meeting or advice on
any item that may interest you.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

DonR said:


> Train show shopping can be very enjoyable but you
> want to be careful about it. You would be perfectly
> safe to buy used cars. The things to look for are
> 'add on' details (as opposed to cast on), Kadee couplers installed, and to a lesser
> ...


I second this recommendation. However, before you start buying cars, think about:
(1) Do you want to model a particular railroad (or railroads)?
(2) Do you want to model a particular time period and/or location?
(3) Do you plan to put some industries that would be served by rail on your layout
"Yes" and "No" are correct for all 3 of these questions -- It is your railroad; you can do whatever you want (Rule #1).

But the answers to these questions will guide you as to what cars you might purchase. If you want to model a particular railroad, you would want to seek out cars from that railroad. But freight cars get swapped out all over the country, so any car that you like could realistically show up on your railroad. If you plan to include a logging operation on your layout, you might want to seek out log cars or pulpwood cars. If you plant to run your trains through midwestern farmland, you might want to seek out stock cars and grain hoppers.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

As a newbie I would add that everything everyone said here is spot on. The one thing I would add to that is if you have some sort of timeline throw that out the window and just go with the flow. 

I started looking into things probably 8 months ago. Around 4 months after I started looking at stuff I spent some good money on turnouts and tracks and none of what I bought are now being used  but all of that was bought from Model Train Stuff and they let me exchange everything for what I actually needed. I have probably gone through 5 or maybe 10 revisions of the layout that I wanted to plan out (plan it out, do yourself a favor and download one of the modeling softwares like AnyRail or SCRAM). 

Keep watching videos and checking websites for ideas. If you are impatient like me and want to start doing something maybe guy a structure or better yet find the dimensions of something you and mock it up with cardboard (it's free and lets you visualize the space you have). 

Have fun with and don't be afraid to ask questions. Everyone on this forum has been extremely helpful to me. Just so you know i'm 8 months in and I have yet to lay a single track  I'm excited as hell though because I'm expecting to get my layout delivered (full printed) so I can start with everything. That's not a requirement but figured I could use as much help as I could get since it's the first layout i'm making.

And about the train show, if you want to buy something buy the cheap old blue box rolling stock. As others said you can get them pretty cheap and you feel good that you bought something. I've gone to two large train shows now and at both I felt overwhelmed because I did not feel like I "knew enough" but I guess that will change with time. The last one I actually showed up with a list of stuff to look for and found that most of the items were actually cheaper online.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

brob2k1 said:


> As a newbie I would add that everything everyone said here is spot on. The one thing I would add to that is if you have some sort of timeline throw that out the window and just go with the flow.
> ...Just so you know i'm 8 months in and I have yet to lay a single track


It's all about the journey! Anticipation can be half the fun, and you can sure suck the fun out of it very quickly if it starts to feel like a chore. Sure, everyone has some part of the hobby that they don't enjoy very much, and you just have to suck it up and do it (wiring and ballasting, for me), but this really is supposed to be fun and relaxing!


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> It's all about the journey! Anticipation can be half the fun, and you can sure suck the fun out of it very quickly if it starts to feel like a chore. Sure, everyone has some part of the hobby that they don't enjoy very much, and you just have to suck it up and do it (wiring and ballasting, for me), but this really is supposed to be fun and relaxing!


So far all of it's fun for me. The one thing i'm concerned about is some reverse wiring but I know i'll make a post about it when it comes time to wire up the layout and many will help. Some of the video's and what I've read were a bit confusing. It's more identifying where I should isolate the tracks and which module is the best to buy lol. Like you said the point is to have fun.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

SantaFeKid1 said:


> I have yet to buy anything for the hobby. Because of space, I'm going N Scale. I'm debating KATO Unitrack vs. Atlas Flex Track


Hello and welcome to the forum. Well at least there's one thing you don't have to debate, which railroad you're going to model! You just need to decide the era.

As for flex v Unitrack the flex would be more adaptable as has been said. Kato track is reliable and bulletproof, but it's also very expensive and you're stuck with what they want to sell you.

Train shows are a dangerous place if yore just starting out, you'll be tempted by everything, but it's a good place to see new products and ideas. I'm assuming you'll want to go DCC so it's a good place to try various systems 'hands on' and see if you are comfortable with the operation and programming. There are a lot of systems on the market now and some offer wireless control with your Smartphone or tablet. 

Maybe you'd like to try a small shelf layout to try the various techniques involved and to get something running instead of having to wait months for your 'dream' layout. A simple plan will still give plenty of operational interest.

Have fun.


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice. I really appreciate you all taking the time to reply. I'm hoping to go to an Open House at local N Scale Club this Saturday. 

http://www.belmontshorerr.com/

Let's see what I learn there.


----------

